# Want to move to Canada because of a disease



## ppandey (May 20, 2016)

I'll cut to the chase here. I have a skin condition called Epidermolysis Bullosa Simplex. I get blisters all over my body when it gets hot. These blisters, I tell you, are damn painful.
Now, I am from India which is a tropical country, and thus, I have to deal with blisters all year long (except a few months of winter, and that too only in the Northern part). Managing them leaves very little time and energy for other activities. I can't wear any shoes, I can't run, I can't gym. Basically, I can't do anything physical.I, thus, want to immigrate to a cold place, like Canada itself, as soon as possible.Currently, I am studying Computer Science and shall graduate in 2018. So, I've no job in hand right now. I do not know any person living in Canada personally.What are my possible options?How do I plan my immigration?


----------



## Kim3kids (May 20, 2016)

The way I see it, the best way might be to come study in Canada for a Master or Bachelor and THEN ask for resident visa. You could also try asking for asylum if you are gay.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should know that Canada has very warm summers across most of the country so that wouldn't suit your skin condition. Your condition may prevent you from entering Canada depending on the annual costs of treatment.
I doubt that Canada is the country for you. Have you determined if you're eligible for immigration to Canada.
Read:- Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

As mentioned, most of Canada has hot summers. While the winters are cold the summers are far from cold. For example, it is still only spring and it is going to be 27c/81f in the Toronto area this weekend. It will get much, much hotter than that as summer progresses.


----------



## saurabh29may (May 25, 2016)

Hi PPandey,

Could you please share with me your details like when you got this EB_simplex, As one of my friend's new born also got the same in just 2nd day of her birth. 

>snip<

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

saurabh29may said:


> Hi PPandey,
> 
> Could you please share with me your details like when you got this EB_simplex, As one of my friend's new born also got the same in just 2nd day of her birth.
> 
> ...




She didn't get it her second day of birth (I assume you meant at two days old?). It is a genetic condition so she was born with it.


----------



## saurabh29may (May 25, 2016)

yes, just two days old. None of parents are genetically disorder.


----------



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

hi

Not to be negative but I am only saying this because I live here in Canada and it may not be the best place for you. True that it gets cold here but not just any cold. NOT HUMAN SAFE COLD most times we get -25 degrees celsius and sometimes -40!!! ( and it lasts for more than half the year not kidding ) like I literally went outside like only 3 TIMES this winter. But then again depends where in Canada you're looking to move but I should also mention summers here are like the opposite extreme of cold!
It can get SOOO hot with high humidity not to mentions the bugs ( I know i'm only bad news but I'm just trying to help so you don't get anymore problems than you already have  Bugs are REALLY BAD and you know you will never find what I am telling you because the media hide it. I mean we have:
-horse flies
-mosquitoes (they are seriously the worst!!!)
-deer flies
-black flies
-noseums ( funny but you actually do see them)
-ticks and trust me so much more
Which you know kind of sucks because my family we are outdoor people yet get eaten everytime we go outside!
And last but not least you Won't find a job here. You will never get hired!
My family have been applying for jobs for like 15 years and they only get stuck with CRAP jobs why because we are the foreigners. ( Not saying its impossible you know it's God who gives but just letting you know that it's very rare for a foreigner to have a high paid job) Like you can study all you want but you'll only end up with High Debts


Hope you will be ok  and find somewhere good for you and if you still decide to come to Canada I will gladly then give you some more info on where and where not to go!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Losblancos7 said:


> hi
> 
> Not to be negative but I am only saying this because I live here in Canada and it may not be the best place for you. True that it gets cold here but not just any cold. NOT HUMAN SAFE COLD most times we get -25 degrees celsius and sometimes -40!!! ( and it lasts for more than half the year not kidding ) like I literally went outside like only 3 TIMES this winter. But then again depends where in Canada you're looking to move but I should also mention summers here are like the opposite extreme of cold!
> It can get SOOO hot with high humidity not to mentions the bugs ( I know i'm only bad news but I'm just trying to help so you don't get anymore problems than you already have  Bugs are REALLY BAD and you know you will never find what I am telling you because the media hide it. I mean we have:
> ...


So if things here are so bad why don't you return to Portugal? Could it be you and family were unsuccessful there and would probably be unsuccessful no matter where you are. I know well some Portuguese people who are very happy and successful here and love their homeland but the quality of their lives here is so much better.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Losblancos7 said:


> hi
> 
> Not to be negative but I am only saying this because I live here in Canada and it may not be the best place for you. True that it gets cold here but not just any cold. NOT HUMAN SAFE COLD most times we get -25 degrees celsius and sometimes -40!!!


Not human safe? And yet somehow we manage to get by just fine.




> ( and it lasts for more than half the year not kidding )



Bollocks. Unless you live in the far north this is simply not true.




> like I literally went outside like only 3 TIMES this winter.


That is your own fault. The rest of us manage to get by just fine.




> But then again depends where in Canada you're looking to move but I should also mention summers here are like the opposite extreme of cold!
> It can get SOOO hot with high humidity not to mentions the bugs ( I know i'm only bad news but I'm just trying to help so you don't get anymore problems than you already have  Bugs are REALLY BAD and you know you will never find what I am telling you because the media hide it. I mean we have:
> -horse flies
> -mosquitoes (they are seriously the worst!!!)
> ...



The media hides bugs?!?! Um no, they don't. They simply don't waste time reporting on them because everyone with two brain cells to rub together knows they exist.

And you cannot say that Canada has bugs as Canada is the second largest country in the world so things vary widely from one area to the next. Here in southern Ontario we have relatively few bugs.




> Which you know kind of sucks because my family we are outdoor people yet get eaten everytime we go outside!


Ever heard of bug spray?




> And last but not least you Won't find a job here. You will never get hired!


And yet, magically, thousands upon thousands of people manage to find jobs every year.




> My family have been applying for jobs for like 15 years and they only get stuck with CRAP jobs why because we are the foreigners.


If your family is stuck with crap jobs after 15 years that has more to do with their qualifications than being foreigners because, after 15 years, they aren't foreigners any more.

And if other newcomers can find jobs why can't your family? Did you ever think that it might have something to do with them? Or maybe their attitude if yours is any indication of what theirs is like?





> ( Not saying its impossible you know it's God who gives but just letting you know that it's very rare for a foreigner to have a high paid job)



Not sure what an imaginary sky fairy has to do with anything but this claim is completely and utterly untrue. I'm not sure which is more stupid, this or your winter lasts half the year comment. Either way, both are demonstrably false.




> Like you can study all you want but you'll only end up with High Debts


Not if you study something useful that employers are looking for.





> Hope you will be ok  and find somewhere good for you and if you still decide to come to Canada I will gladly then give you some more info on where and where not to go!



You're offering more advice? The biggest mistake the OP, or anyone else for that matter, could make would be to listen to you.


----------



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

I am not from Portugal I am looking to move there


----------



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> So if things here are so bad why don't you return to Portugal? Could it be you and family were unsuccessful there and would probably be unsuccessful no matter where you are. I know well some Portuguese people who are very happy and successful here and love their homeland but the quality of their lives here is so much better.


I am not from Portugal but am looking to move there


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Losblancos7 said:


> I am not from Portugal but am looking to move there


That is not what it says at the top of your posts. It says you're an Expat in Portugal. So if Canada is so bad and ugly why don't you move there, or do they not want you?


----------



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> That is not what it says at the top of your posts. It says you're an Expat in Portugal. So if Canada is so bad and ugly why don't you move there, or do they not want you?


Well then maybe I do not quite know how it works they gave the option to choose the country where I currently am and where I am planning to move to? Sorry new to this for thing


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> So if Canada is so bad and ugly why don't you move there, or do they not want you?



Frankly, if statements like this are anyone's first taste of what Canadians are like, then I'd be shocked that anyone wants to move here.

The Canadian reputation for friendliness and openness certainly is not often represented here.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

There are LOTS of places in Canada that have the climate you're looking for. The coastal areas would be your best bet. I grew up in Saint John, NB and I can tell you firsthand that summers there are short, have moderate temperatures, and lots of fog and rain. I hated it. You would probably love it, lol.

Unfortunately, the economy is not great in NB. But if you can find a way around that, then it might work for you.

There are other areas, too. My advice is to go to Google maps, look at towns and cities on either coast, and then look for historical weather data. Accuweather.com is a good place to start. Or any other weather website.

I would avoid Toronto, as it gets very humid in summer. Also avoid the Okanagan Valley in BC. But Canada is a huge country and the weather varies quite a bit from one place to another.

Happy searching!





ppandey said:


> I'll cut to the chase here. I have a skin condition called Epidermolysis Bullosa Simplex. I get blisters all over my body when it gets hot. These blisters, I tell you, are damn painful.
> Now, I am from India which is a tropical country, and thus, I have to deal with blisters all year long (except a few months of winter, and that too only in the Northern part). Managing them leaves very little time and energy for other activities. I can't wear any shoes, I can't run, I can't gym. Basically, I can't do anything physical.I, thus, want to immigrate to a cold place, like Canada itself, as soon as possible.Currently, I am studying Computer Science and shall graduate in 2018. So, I've no job in hand right now. I do not know any person living in Canada personally.What are my possible options?How do I plan my immigration?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

FourAgreements said:


> Frankly, if statements like this are anyone's first taste of what Canadians are like, then I'd be shocked that anyone wants to move here.
> 
> The Canadian reputation for friendliness and openness certainly is not often represented here.




When the other poster posts wildly incorrect information they deserve the responses they have received. 

Take their comment that the cold here isn't safe for humans. That is a ridiculous claim and only serves to perpetuate incorrect stereotypes about Canada. 

The other poster really has little idea what they are talking about. They sent me a PM about this thread in which they claimed that it is a known fact that Ottawa (where they live) is one of the coldest places on earth. Bollocks. Ottawa isn't even in the top ten coldest places in Canada. 

They also claimed that there are no jobs in Canada and the immigrants do not ever get high paying jobs. That is demonstrably false and a claim like that deserves to be challenged.

That poster is spreading disinformation based on nothing more than their imagination. Misinformation and stereotypes like those piss off many of us Canadians, which is why that poster's comments were met with the responses you saw here. Their comments were met with the responses they deserved.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

FourAgreements said:


> There are LOTS of places in Canada that have the climate you're looking for. The coastal areas would be your best bet. I grew up in Saint John, NB and I can tell you firsthand that summers there are short, have moderate temperatures, and lots of fog and rain. I hated it. You would probably love it, lol.
> 
> Unfortunately, the economy is not great in NB. But if you can find a way around that, then it might work for you.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the Okanagan Valley? It's lovely out there... hot but not humid in the summer and cold in the winter, but there is lots of things to do in that area.

To dismiss it out of hand is wrong... have you actually ever been there?


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

I lived there for four years. Does that qualify me? I agree, the Okanagan Valley IS lovely, and I enjoyed the long hot summers all four years I actually lived there. Since the OP was asking about places to escape the heat, I wouldn't advise them to move to the Okanagan Valley. It has long hot summers. Not what they were looking for...






WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What's wrong with the Okanagan Valley? It's lovely out there... hot but not humid in the summer and cold in the winter, *but there is lots of things to do in that area*.
> 
> To dismiss it out of hand is wrong... have you actually ever been there?



Um, pardon? I think you're inferring things... I thought we were talking about weather and climate.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

colchar said:


> Take their comment that the cold here isn't safe for humans. That is a ridiculous claim and only serves to perpetuate incorrect stereotypes about Canada.
> *Yup, that's pretty ridiculous. I guess I just didn't take it as personally as others did, or feel as riled up or offended.*
> 
> They also claimed that there are no jobs in Canada and the immigrants do not ever get high paying jobs. That is demonstrably false and a claim like that deserves to be challenged.
> ...


Sorry, I gotta run. My skidoo just broke down and I have to patch the roof in my igloo.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

FourAgreements said:


> I stand by my original statement.




You can stand by it if you want, everyone has the right to be wrong if they so choose.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol, yes, you're right. There, you win that one. Sleep well, child!




colchar said:


> You can stand by it if you want, everyone has the right to be wrong if they so choose.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

FourAgreements said:


> Lol, yes, you're right. There, you win that one. Sleep well, child!



Child? Don't be such a condescending git, especially as there is a good chance that I am as old, or older, than you are.

You were wrong, wear it.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Awww, thank you so much for the kind words.




colchar said:


> Child? Don't be such a condescending git, especially as there is a good chance that I am as old, or older, than you are.
> 
> You were wrong, wear it.


----------

